# Cyber Monday: 7" Kindle Fire is $129 with promo code!



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

(Update: Promo is no longer available.)

Today only, while supplies last, the 7" Kindle Fire (not the Fire HD) is $30 off the regular price with promotional code FIREDEAL. That makes the Special Offers version $129 and the one without ads $144. More information is available on the product page here.



> Kindle Fire
> 
> *Cyber Monday Savings*
> Today only, Kindle Fire is available for only $129 ($30 off). Enter promotional code FIREDEAL at checkout.
> ...


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

That is an astonishingly good deal - if I didn't already have a tablet, I would jump on that. 

With a larger perspective, I'm glad to see the increasing ubiquity of tablets - the day of the $99 7-inch tablet (that doesn't suck) is not far off.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

jonathanmoeller said:


> That is an astonishingly good deal - if I didn't already have a tablet, I would jump on that.


Me too. I don't imagine that deal will last very long.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I got it about half an hour ago. I don't really need a tablet, but the price was too good to resist.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

This is on special today - I know there was some interest a couple of days ago. (Sorry if this is a tad off this specific topic)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/ref=pe_299720_27092670_pe_row3_b3_t/?ASIN=B0016IXEWG

Sent from Brian's Fire via Tapatalk


----------

